

How to Bash Pseudoscience - keenerd
http://www.tinaja.com/glib/bashpseu.pdf

======
keenerd
This was written by Don Lancaster, the fellow who invented the TV-Typewriter
waaaay back in the day. For those who don't study arcane Apple lore, Woz used
the TV-Typewriter for the I/O of the Apple I.

